# Please School Me On Schwinn Straight Bars!!!



## oldfart36 (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry to be a pain guys, just found this one. It seems I'm always cloudy on Schwinn straight bar frames. Of course the single bars are the older versions, but it's when I climb into the double bars that I loss it every time. 

Example: I just found the double straight bars frame in the picture below. I'm guessing it's a Tornado or Typhoon.

Ok, I really didn't think the number was on the left drop out because the factory paint was thick enough to pretty much hide it. After some caressing, I've got a number;;;;; J131269

After looking up the number it appears to be a 1953, but if you'll noticed there's an extra digit in the serial number????

Also. Any idea of what model it originally was?


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 19, 2013)

The serial number is listed under 1961 (looks like a Tornado)
09/13 ------------------ J130490 ------------------- J132305


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2013)

Think they started those frames in 1959? I had a 20"er.


----------



## rhenning (Aug 19, 2013)

Relatively rare frame only made for a year or two (1960/61).  Middleweight bike.  Not technically a straight bar (balloon) but a twin bar (middleweight).  Roger


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, must be bone head day. I didn't go far enough with the number. Frankly, I think I fell into the trap of wanting it to be older then it was!!

Thanks guys.


----------



## wheelingpiazza (Aug 23, 2013)

Personally this bike is worth a bit more because it is a rear frame..  Like someone said,  62/63 tornado, typhoon.


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 24, 2013)

Less than two year production run on this style of frame. Late '61 Tornado (earlier '61 Tornados used the non-continuous twin bars) and the '62 Typhoon.  Neat frame, quite uncommon.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## timo24 (Sep 15, 2013)

*1960 Tornado*

I have the same frame, See" post identifying 1960 Schwinn."  I am new to the site any. Any information on parts would appreciated. I thought mine was a 1953 also.


----------

